# iDech Power Rotary Scissors - How much torque is needed



## mdalby (May 30, 2021)

I currently have a Husqvarna 128LD 28-cc trimmer.

Does a PRS require a trimmer with more CC? Would a Shindaiwa T242 with fewer CC also have issues?

Is the iDech shaft needed or just the head?

Thanks in advance.


----------



## Monocot Master (Feb 28, 2021)

I think the IDECH recommendation is 25cc or higher, right?

I am running my PRS on a 20 year old Stihl FS-45 which I think is 27cc. No problems whatsoever with it powering the PRS.

I cannot say for certain, but scissor should mount up on your existing trimmer shaft with a supplied sleeve and adapter.


----------



## Guest (Aug 18, 2021)

I wouldn't recommend anything less than 27cc with that being said I run mine with a ryobi 40v trimmer just swapped the trimmer head for the PRS assembly. Plenty of torque to run it easily.


----------



## DeepGreenLawn (May 11, 2021)

mdalby said:


> I currently have a Husqvarna 128LD 28-cc trimmer.
> 
> Does a PRS require a trimmer with more CC? Would a Shindaiwa T242 with fewer CC also have issues?
> 
> ...


I have been running mine with a makita 2650 (4 stroke @25.4cc) without issue. Makita needs to warm up for 2 min, but that's for other attachment too.


----------



## TheCutShop (Jun 24, 2021)

RedMax BCZ2401S struggles to turn it well at 5000' elevation.

Stihl FS85 runs it easily


----------



## DurtEsanch (Jan 23, 2021)

Nixnix42 said:


> I wouldn't recommend anything less than 27cc with that being said I run mine with a ryobi 40v trimmer just swapped the trimmer head for the PRS assembly. Plenty of torque to run it easily.


Same, My Ryobi has excellent power and decent battery life with the PRS attached.


----------



## Fab (May 12, 2021)

I have the husq 128 like you ask. It works perfect with the power scissor. I attached it with the 25.4 sleeve and squared shaft adapter. Just perfect!


----------



## FlaDave (Jul 10, 2018)

One of my neighbors put a Troy built 25cc power head on the curb and I decided to tinker with it and get it running. It struggled with the PRS but it would work at wide open throttle. My Ryobi 40v works great with it also.


----------

